
Carl Page, Larry's brother, is in a club of billionaires hoping to stop Trump - smalera
https://qz.com/844487/meet-the-leader-of-a-billionaires-club-determined-to-stop-trump-from-destroying-the-world/
======
sharemywin
If they would just fix gerrymandering which I imagine both sides agree with
fixing. People probably wouldn't need to worry about trump.

